# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Flashing Android Firmware from UBUNTU (Samsung)

## leogaggl

As I found it quite hard to find decent information relevant for UBUNTU this might be useful to somebody:

http://www.gaggl.com/2013/07/install...l-from-ubuntu/

----------

